
Ask HN: Is there any open news platform? - rishiloyola
I am tired of being watching news entirely governed by big companies or billionaires. Are there any news platforms which are wholly run by the people and for the people like us?<p>Nowadays I trust Quora before any other news channels. I try to hear the truth from the people rather than news channels. Though it can be fake&#x2F;wrong, but I still have faith in it.
======
ankit219
There is one in India called 'The Wire' which is run as a non profit. It is
mostly India centric, and run by an editor who earlier was (in)famous for his
supposedly leftist ideologies. They have been in operation for more than three
years, and have grown solely from the donations of the readers, and no ads or
funding from anyone else.

Quality wise: They believe they are the fourth pillar and should be critical
of govt actions at a time where other outlets are not really doing it. I dont
like their coverage of Science, Technology or sports, but that maybe because I
usually get better insights from wired and others. They are really good when
it comes to analyzing the political aspects, or sociology (again, subjective)
and I liked their articles on foreign policy fallout, and how they were able
to predict the fallout of India's diplomatic actions, which no one else did.
(not vouching for them, just mentioning my experience.)

link: thewire.in

~~~
methusala8
This particular news platform is notorious for publishing fake news and goes
out of its way to push its leftist ideology.One can read the litany of lies
published by this platform in the link below.

[1][https://www.opindia.com/page/2/?s=wire](https://www.opindia.com/page/2/?s=wire)

------
type0
Wikinews is one- not sure how good it is though.

------
wonderofworld
I find they all eventually are tainted as they are on a path of profitability
or sustainability and that comes by way of ads funded by companies and
billionaires.

------
lj3
Are we talking general news or tech news? I have a hard time finding non-
biased news sources. Oddly enough, 4chan is the best source of news I've
found. These aren't bad either:

[https://lobste.rs/](https://lobste.rs/)

[https://technews.infogalactic.com/](https://technews.infogalactic.com/)

[https://news.infogalactic.com/](https://news.infogalactic.com/)

